# another permesso renewal question



## mcmash (Jun 17, 2014)

If you are renewing the PdiS (elective residence) and not planning to work, do you just skip the modullo about working? It is another "seems logical but you never know" question. 

thanks!
Nancy


----------



## Mozella (Nov 30, 2013)

mcmash said:


> If you are renewing the PdiS (elective residence) and not planning to work, do you just skip the modullo about working? It is another "seems logical but you never know" question.
> 
> thanks!
> Nancy


I don't include part two when I renew. My permesso is (like yours) based on an ER visa. I don't know about other types.


----------



## mcmash (Jun 17, 2014)

*thanks!*

off to the post office to send in our PdiS forms--wish us luck!


----------

